# Can I just say a BIG THANK YOU



## lostprophet (Nov 19, 2008)

A BIG THANK YOU to LaFoto and Corry 

You have both been very welcoming and will be missed as Mods on TPF

:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Overread (Nov 19, 2008)

Aye 
though I hope neither of you will be missed as members here - no vanishing now


----------



## Battou (Nov 19, 2008)

I noticed LaFotos mod status dissapear, I was completely unaware of Corry though however.

And yeah I agree you'll be missed...ish


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 19, 2008)

hear hear


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 19, 2008)

Add my voice to the chorus!! Both Corry and Corinna have been mods the entire time I've been a member here. And very active mods (as their postcounts indicate!)  In addition, Corinna has both hosted and travelled to international meetups, and Corry sure attended several smaller US meetups and was active in the chatroom.  Their contributions to TPF, through their time and interest, have been great.  Thank you, both of you!


----------



## Artograph (Nov 19, 2008)

**GASP*!!!  :shock:   What the heck!??  ...No one consulted me!!!  (LOL!)*

*I too will say thank you....to Corinna, who has given me (more than one) honest critique ....which I really appreciate!!!   :hug::    ....And to Corry...who had 'my back' on one occation!!  Thank you!*

*I hope you two will remain active members!!!!?????  *


            :hail:   :hail:  * ...Thanks again!!!*    :hail:


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wha...??? Who allowed that to happen? We didn't get to vote on that issue?  Errm...  Wait! This is not a democracy, is it now?...  Haha...  I forgot!

Well, you will be missed very, very much and thanks for being super mods!


----------



## invisible (Nov 19, 2008)

Modding is a thankless job, so this thread was sorely needed. Thanks both for all you've done for this website.


----------



## Puscas (Nov 19, 2008)

invisible said:


> Modding is a thankless job, so this thread was sorely needed. Thanks both for all you've done for this website.



well said. But we can still ask for C&C, right? 
Thanks ladies!



pascal


----------



## kundalini (Nov 19, 2008)

:shock:  :queen: :queen: 

You two have set the bar high for Mods.  Thanks for your patience wih me.  We'll still see you floating about won't we?


----------



## Chiller (Nov 19, 2008)

Having been a mod on two other forums, I see what goes on behind the scenes, and sometimes it can be a struggle to live your life and also share your time babysitting a forum. Corrina, and Corry...you have both provided countless hours here,kept his place on its feet, and have made a lot of friends. I want to personally thank both of you, for all the effort and time you have put in here. 
:hug::Corinna. :hug::
:hug::Corry. :hug::​


----------



## Dweller (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow. I would like to thank both of you for your wonderful support of this forum. Thank you for all the time you have given and please, stick around. :hug::


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll echo the sentiments of all the above.  You've definitely held a thankless job and we do appreciate it very much! :cheer:


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 19, 2008)

Why is they isn't no more?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Andy for this thread, thank you, all others, for expressing your trust in us, even though Corry and I were "made redundant". All I know is that the forum is undergoing a re-structurisation and a re-organisation. I was told as much by Chase in his explanatory e-mail to me about why my status has suddenly changed. But that's all I know. So --- sorry, I can't tell you more. I may have misbehaved or done too little as mod on this forum or whatever ... I wasn't told. 

But, as you can all see, I do stick around and don't mean to disappear!!!
Unfortunately, I haven't seen Corry since...


----------



## Dweller (Nov 19, 2008)

hmm.. :er:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 19, 2008)

"Haven't done enough"?? I seriously doubt that!

Don't know what these changes are yet but I'm sure it's better than removing mod status!

Anyway, thanks for your hard work and time looking after the forum Girls! :hug::


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 19, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Thanks Andy for this thread, thank you, all others, for expressing your trust in us, even though Corry and I were "made redundant". All I know is that the forum is undergoing a re-structurisation and a re-organisation. I was told as much by Chase in his explanatory e-mail to me about why my status has suddenly changed. But that's all I know. So --- sorry, I can't tell you more. I may have misbehaved or done too little as mod on this forum or whatever ... I wasn't told.



Ah, sorry to hear it. You were always very nice.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 19, 2008)

I for one am sorry to see you both retire as mods, but am very happy you were here as you both made your mark on this forum. And it was a very high mark. Thanks to you both for your dedication and participation. I trully hope you both stick around (and maybe get a little chuckle from those who fetch and stumble as they attempt to fill your shoes). Good luck to you both, and please hang in here to let us know you both are still doing well. 

Love ya both, John and Cathy.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 19, 2008)

oh, how strange. I would have guessed you two gave up because it is so much work and often not rewarded. but apparently you were sacked?

well if I was a mod, I would be glad to be sacked 

Thanks for all you did for the forum anyway!


----------



## ferny (Nov 19, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Thanks Andy for this thread, thank you, all others, for expressing your trust in us, even though Corry and I were "made redundant". All I know is that the forum is undergoing a re-structurisation and a re-organisation. I was told as much by Chase in his explanatory e-mail to me about why my status has suddenly changed. But that's all I know. So --- sorry, I can't tell you more. I may have misbehaved or done too little as mod on this forum or whatever ... I wasn't told.
> 
> But, as you can all see, I do stick around and don't mean to disappear!!!
> Unfortunately, I haven't seen Corry since...



Tsk tsk. Naughty girl! I got demoted after not being able to log-on for a week. 

You're one of the most active mods on here. Go through almost any thread in the themes section and you can see you've gone through and edited posts to remove images with broken links - making the forum faster and neater. A mammoth task! You must have read a lot more posts than you've actually made! The work you've done and the effort and time you've put in is clear for all to see.


----------



## rubbertree (Nov 19, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Thanks Andy for this thread, thank you, all others, for expressing your trust in us, even though Corry and I were "made redundant". All I know is that the forum is undergoing a re-structurisation and a re-organisation. I was told as much by Chase in his explanatory e-mail to me about why my status has suddenly changed. But that's all I know. So --- sorry, I can't tell you more. I may have misbehaved or done too little as mod on this forum or whatever ... I wasn't told.
> 
> But, as you can all see, I do stick around and don't mean to disappear!!!
> Unfortunately, I haven't seen Corry since...



Well that is very unnerving. I can see if you two gave it up yourselves as moderating a busy site is a HUGE amount of work. But to be told by the owner that you are no longer? Something smells fishy. Wonder what's up.


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 19, 2008)

This forum would not be the same without you Corrina!!!! You are an amazing person. Thank you for all that you have done on this sight!


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 19, 2008)

Holy toledo what the? I don't know how to breath without you two being mods *gasp* Sad day!


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I can surely see this forum going downhill without you two as mods hopefully that doesn't happen though.


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 19, 2008)

Who runs the site? I always thought that you guys (mods) were buddies who ran the site for fun. Is the site owner even a member?


----------



## skieur (Nov 19, 2008)

It would be rather nice if the members had some idea what the mode/direction/thinking of Chase is.  Is this a serious photo forum or just a social networking community with an interest in photography?  Is the high noise to signal ratio of value to anyone who wants to learn about photography or does that matter at all?  Is this forum more for kids from 14 to 30 or for everyone?  Should cliques be encouraged or discouraged?
Are experienced photographers encouraged or discouraged by the tone and trends in this forum?  Does it matter?  How do moderators try to control the forums but stay as neutral as possible?  But then maybe that is not the expectation.  A moderator may be expressing a personal view or forum policy.  How does one really know?

skieur


----------



## Artograph (Nov 20, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Thanks Andy for this thread, thank you, all others, for expressing your trust in us, even though Corry and I were "made redundant". All I know is that the forum is undergoing a re-structurisation and a re-organisation. I was told as much by Chase in his explanatory e-mail to me about why my status has suddenly changed. But that's all I know. So --- sorry, I can't tell you more. I may have misbehaved or done too little as mod on this forum or whatever ... I wasn't told.
> 
> But, as you can all see, I do stick around and don't mean to disappear!!!
> Unfortunately, I haven't seen Corry since...


 
Hmmm?


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 20, 2008)

There isn't much for me to add, so I just want to voice my appreciation for all both of you have done.


----------



## Helen B (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd also like to thank Corinna and Corry for their efforts, and LP for starting this thread.

It's a disrespectful way to find out about changes, however. Skieur asks some good questions that deserve answers.

Best,
Helen


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you all once again for your votes of confidence on Corry's and my work as moderators on these forums. 

And Skieur ... little do I know, too, about what is happening "behind closed doors" here. Chase might even no longer be the owner of the whole site, for all I know ... :scratch: I wasn't told anything nor was I given any other explanation but "re-organisation" as the reason for why I had to be de-mod-ed (and I'm sure Corry had that self-same e-mail in her account, too, and no more).


----------



## Overread (Nov 21, 2008)

methinks we need 2 - just in case the first fails!

but we do have a mystery on our hands......

psssst Alex - you need Green


----------



## matt-l (Nov 21, 2008)

Just noticed this!

Thank you to both of you for a great job as Mods. You will be missed and you have made this place enjoyable! Great work!!


----------



## rufus5150 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll certainly miss you guys. Thanks for your efforts.

(side note, anyone else amused by the fact that the 'Site Moderator' title is misspelled?)


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 21, 2008)

We could always jump ship and head to photo.net...  (I wonder how long it will take a moderator to edit that out...)


----------



## Chiller (Nov 21, 2008)

​


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 21, 2008)

thank you both!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 21, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> I'll certainly miss you guys. Thanks for your efforts.
> 
> (side note, anyone else amused by the fact that the 'Site Moderator' title is misspelled?)



it was only misspelled in my title, on purpose! But apparently some remaining mod censored that and reset me to _TPF junkie_! ... oh humour, where art thou gone ...


----------



## Overread (Nov 21, 2008)

hehe be glad one forum I am on carries the death penalty for such an act!
but your not even a junkie anymore - just another noob


----------



## abraxas (Nov 21, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Thanks Andy for this thread, thank you, all others, for expressing your trust in us, even though Corry and I were "made redundant". All I know is that the forum is undergoing a re-structurisation and a re-organisation. I was told as much by Chase in his explanatory e-mail to me about why my status has suddenly changed. But that's all I know. So --- sorry, I can't tell you more. I may have misbehaved or done too little as mod on this forum or whatever ... I wasn't told.
> 
> But, as you can all see, I do stick around and don't mean to disappear!!!
> Unfortunately, I haven't seen Corry since...



You're good with me Corinna. If you ever feel the need to tell someone to grow up and behave, I'm here for you!

And thank you.


----------



## flipsy (Nov 22, 2008)

Flipsy is very sad to hear about these developments


----------



## deanimator (Nov 22, 2008)

Corrina

You´ve been an inspiration to newcomers, and a tower of strength to the rest of us here. Motivator and diplomat extraordinaire! Without your presence, I probably would not have stayed after seeing the immature egotistical behaviour of some of the other mods here.

It is incomprehensible that you should no longer have a moderator´s role. This site will most definitely be the poorer for this, although it is admirable that you will continue as a member. 

To the management: I am shocked to hear how this change was managed...clearly those who run this site will have to review not only their questionable judgement abilities, but also the lack of management class. How is it that no comment about this has been forthcoming? This is also very curious, and disappointing.

May the focus be with you
Dean

eace:


----------



## Chase (Nov 22, 2008)

I wanted to take a moment to make something clear... 

Corinna still has an important role on TPF and still has the same abilities to manage posts (move, delete, modify) as she always has. She has consistently done more of this than anyone, does a phenomenal job at it, and I hope will continue to do so. Although her "title" is no longer a moderator, what she contributes to the site, both as a member and as someone that helps maintain posts and helps members, continues and I hope will continue for years to come.


----------



## Helen B (Nov 22, 2008)

Chase said:


> I wanted to take a moment to make something clear...
> 
> Corinna still has an important role on TPF and still has the same abilities to manage posts (move, delete, modify) as she always has. She has consistently done more of this than anyone, does a phenomenal job at it, and I hope will continue to do so. Although her "title" is no longer a moderator, what she contributes to the site, both as a member and as someone that helps maintain posts and helps members, continues and I hope will continue for years to come.



What happened to the rest of your post - the part in which you respond to at least some of the concerns expressed in this thread to show that you care, or pretend to care?

Best,
Helen


----------



## Arch (Nov 22, 2008)

Guys id like to add something here... i or one of the other mods would have added something sooner to this thread but we were holding off to do a proper announcement in the announcement section. This will hopefully still happen, and things will be alot clearer when it does, but to put peoples mind at rest and to stop some of the wild theories here, i want to add a few facts.

Corinna is still part of the TPF staff and we all admire her work here and are thankful that she agreed to stay with the forum and help us grow. She no longer has the mod title... but titles are meaningless when it comes to what we can all offer and add to this online community.

As for TPF, it is going through some changes behind the scenes to do with its ownership. This is why things are being altered within the team. We are confident that this will not affect the overall feel of TPF, and the community spirit we have here. As a member, you will see no major differences.

Chase is having to deal with these changes too and as the founder of this forum its harder for him than for any of us.

I would ask please that this thread is returned to its original purpose and that is, to thank Corinna and Corry for the work they have put in to the forum to date. This should not be a witch hunt or anything of that sort. It is up to you as TPF members to make this forum what it is, and we hope that you continue to enjoy the forum and continue to build the friendships you've all formed.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 22, 2008)

Can I also add my thanks to Corry and Corinna for their work here at TPF. I have found both to be very supportive and welcoming, and in Corinna's case not only to the forum, but also to her home. I hope they will both continue to take part in forum activities for many many years to come.


----------



## Chase (Nov 22, 2008)

Helen B said:


> What happened to the rest of your post - the part in which you respond to at least some of the concerns expressed in this thread to show that you care, or pretend to care?
> 
> Best,
> Helen



I know this will probably sound harsh, but if I answered every concern people had and made a change every time someone wanted/suggested/demanded a change to be made, I'd never sleep.  

I think we often lose sight of a few things. First and foremost, this is a web site. This is a place where people come together and chat about a common interest they have, make some friends, share some pictures, and otherwise kill time.  

Unfortunately, people sometimes get way too caught up in the "politics" and the inner workings of the site. They want to be involved in the decisions and they want to know every detail of what goes on behind the scenes. If I make a decision people don't like, they threaten to leave, etc. The reality of the situation though is that people, although they believe they understand whats going on and know better than others, really don't know or understand what all goes into the decision making of the site. Most people also don't realize that although they feel a decision has a big impact on them personally, it is made in the interest of hundreds or thousands of members and non-members that visit this site every day. 

Back to the moderator topic. Moderators will come and go, they have before and they will again. They were both sent private messages letting them know the change was made.  A lot of people have jumped into this because people they care about are no longer moderators, but the bottom line is whether or not they are a moderator really means very little. A moderator is a member, just like anyone else, they have simply been asked to do a bit more to help the site. In Corinna's case, even though her title is no longer "moderator", she has the ability to continue doing the same things she had been doing and has continued to move and modify threads as recent as yesterday. 

Anyway, I think I've ranted enough for now, but I'm sure I'll spew more nonsense later on.


----------



## Chase (Nov 22, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Can I also add my thanks to Corry and Corinna for their work here at TPF. I have found both to be very supportive and welcoming, and in Corinna's case not only to the forum, but also to her home. I hope they will both continue to take part in forum activities for many many years to come.



Chris and Arch,

Thanks for pushing this back to what was (and should still be) the topic at hand. Corry and Corinna have put a ton of themselves into this site, and I hope they've gotten at least a small portion of that back in return through the friendships and hopefully the enjoyment they've found here. I thank them both personally for all they have contributed and I hope they both continue to be a big part of the site.


----------



## Helen B (Nov 22, 2008)

Could the moderators move the non-thankyou parts of this thread to a separate thread so that the discussion can continue? I'd like to respond to Chase because I think that he continues to miss the point entirely, but this is not the place. The sentence _"This is a place where people come together and chat about a common interest they have, make some friends, share some pictures, and otherwise kill time.'_ is interesting because of what it misses: a sense of the effort that some people make to pass on accurate, valuable information without reward. _'Otherwise killing time'_ doesn't fit, and it is something of an insult. 

Thanks,
Helen


----------



## karissa (Nov 22, 2008)

Helen B said:


> Could the moderators move the non-thankyou parts of this thread to a separate thread so that the discussion can continue? I'd like to respond to Chase because I think that he continues to miss the point entirely, but this is not the place. The sentence _"This is a place where people come together and chat about a common interest they have, make some friends, share some pictures, and otherwise kill time.'_ is interesting because of what it misses: a sense of the effort that some people make to pass on accurate, valuable information without reward. _'Otherwise killing time'_ doesn't fit, and it is something of an insult.
> 
> Thanks,
> Helen



Chase addressed the issues at hand to an acceptable level. There is no need for more discussion.  If you are insulted by anything that was said, please feel free to find another forum that fits your needs.  I believe that the majority of the users here respect what has been said and will continue to enjoy this forum the same as they always have.  I'm sure that this forum can still be enjoyed by you as well if you want to.


----------



## terri (Nov 22, 2008)

Tone it down a notch, Helen.  I think if anyone is "missing a point" here, it is you, Alex-B and his alter-ego Flipsy, and the rest of those who would actually take personal offense over not being informed of a moderator change at a public forum. 

Chase started this site in 2003 and ran it from a small server in his own living room. He could not have foreseen its growth, nor did he pursue it as a way to pay his bills. For him, and for the first few hundred folks who joined in the days of the site's infancy, this place _was_ exactly that: "a place where people come together and chat about a common interest they have, make some friends, share some pictures, and otherwise kill time". If the site's founder views the site in this way, and it doesn't correspond with your own, so be it. 

Each of us come here with varying levels of expertise, as well as expectations. The site is modeled to be "member-driven", in that members can decide to set up learning tools (Photo Assignments/Technical Challenges, the Mentoring program both come to mind) that have no moderator oversight - and don't require any! 

We keep a Feedback forum available for additional input from members as far as what they might like to see happen with the site, as well. If you have suggestions to make to Chase, Helen, I'd ask you to take it there. 

A business decision was recently made that led to restructuring of the staff. Not all details of the site's business have been announced yet. However, the fact that a couple of members whose names were usually in green, were no longer in green, was noticed. No doubt some PM's were sent and LP felt obliged to call attention to the fact that Corry and Corinna aren't mods, but put out a platform to anyone who wanted to thank them for all they've done. It's that simple.

Why our Corinna made no mention of the fact she actually is still on staff can only be known to her.  



> It would be rather nice if the members had some idea what the mode/direction/thinking of Chase is. *Is this a serious photo forum or just a social networking community with an interest in photography?* Is the high noise to signal ratio of value to anyone who wants to learn about photography or does that matter at all? Is this forum more for kids from 14 to 30 or for everyone? Should cliques be encouraged or discouraged?
> Are experienced photographers encouraged or discouraged by the tone and trends in this forum? Does it matter? How do moderators try to control the forums but stay as neutral as possible? But then maybe that is not the expectation. _A moderator may be expressing a personal view or forum policy. How does one really know?_
> 
> skieur


The answer to the boldtype question is: Yes.  I repeat: as we all come to the forum with varying skill levels, there are varying social interest levels, too. One can play games in the OT forum all day long or avoid it like the plague and seek only more serious discussion in the Photographic Discussions forum. It's up to you - and, to put more bluntly what Chase was trying to say nicely - frankly, the TPF staff doesn't care. Enjoy the aspects of the site that appeal to you! 

In answer to your italicized question, Skieur - forum policy is available for review under the FAQ's. Please familiarize yourself with it if you have doubts with what a moderator is saying. If you believe a moderator is enforcing some rule that appears outside of what has been outlined, by all means contact the owner. 

Look. As much as different people have different views on what the site should be, so goes their views on what moderators should be.  But quite simply (again, as Chase pointed out) - moderators are TPF members who help with enforcing the guidelines that were written by him, and massaged over time. We help with spam and help members find their way around the place, move threads, etc,. - but in a nutshell, we're mainly here to enforce the guidelines. 

People's situations change and the needs of the forum change - so periodically, TPF's staffing model will change, too. 

That is all that has happened here.  No one has been punished, no one did anything wrong. 

Hope this helps. Sorry we were unable to clarify it sooner. A little faith in benign intent would have been appreciated - now and in the future, when changes are likely to happen again. 

To Corry and Corinna: I thank you both for all the work you put in, and it was fun when we all met and partied in DC a few years back. I'm happy to have gotten to know you both!


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 22, 2008)

Corrina, thank you so much for the hard work that you have put into the site. I have appreciated all that you have done for me. Thank you for the photography advice and showing off your beautiful photos. You are definately an inspiration and I have really loved getting to know you. Thank you!
Corry, I haven't talked to you much, but the few times that I have, I have enjoyed it. You have done a great job as a Mod and I know how hard you worked on this site while juggling school. Great job and thank you!!
You two are great and are definately a great contribution to this site. Job well done!


----------



## ferny (Nov 23, 2008)

One point missed - some people have paid money into the site and now feel that their money isn't being used in the way they expected it to be. IE, they haven't been made aware of what was going to happen.

Also, Corina doesn't or didn't appear to know that she was still wanted to be part of the  site. If that is the case it doesn't look courteous and may appear to some as "right, we like your effort but don't want to let the public know you're doing it".


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 23, 2008)

Ferny, I have known since the colour green disappeared from my name that I'm still "spam cop" here! Chase had told me as much. But to my mind, "spam cop" is not quite the same...


----------



## Chase (Nov 23, 2008)

ferny said:


> One point missed - some people have paid money into the site and now feel that their money isn't being used in the way they expected it to be. IE, they haven't been made aware of what was going to happen.
> 
> Also, Corina doesn't or didn't appear to know that she was still wanted to be part of the  site. If that is the case it doesn't look courteous and may appear to some as "right, we like your effort but don't want to let the public know you're doing it".



Ferny,

I fail to see how paying money to the site means you suddenly have more say or deserve to have some level of information above and beyond other members. Subscribing and/or donating has a very clear set of benefits, and I don't believe promising additional information or being part of some "inner circle" was a part of that. I'd prefer you not try to create issues by implying you were promised something that you were not.

Corinna has also already corrected your second statement, which was inaccurate. Once again, being a moderator/"spam cop"/whatever other name we want to give these roles is not a popularity contest. If people do it for the recognition (which Corinna I know does not), they would be the wrong person for the job in the first place.


----------



## ferny (Nov 23, 2008)

Chase said:


> Ferny,
> 
> I fail to see how paying money to the site means you suddenly have more say or deserve to have some level of information above and beyond other members. Subscribing and/or donating has a very clear set of benefits, and I don't believe promising additional information or being part of some "inner circle" was a part of that. I'd prefer you not try to create issues by implying you were promised something that you were not.


 I'm not creating issues at all, thanks. I'm trying to explain why some of the people who make this site what it is (the users) aren't happy. 

You've taken money from people in order to support the site and as a way for them to show appreciation for what they've gained from using it. It is unfair for you to be surprised when users do not agree with a change made. Like it or not and you can throw the word "donation" at me all you want, but the subscribers are customers of yours for the period of time you set and if they don't like the service they receive they should be allowed to tell you. You clearly do not understand this and I think that's a clear problem which there is obviously no point discussing.




> Corinna has also already corrected your second statement, which was inaccurate. Once again, being a moderator/"spam cop"/whatever other name we want to give these roles is not a popularity contest. If people do it for the recognition (which Corinna I know does not), they would be the wrong person for the job in the first place.



I apologises for not noticing Corina's statement - made after my reply. The only information the users had was this;



LaFoto said:


> Thank you all once again for your votes of confidence on Corry's and my work as moderators on these forums.
> 
> And Skieur ... little do I know, too, about what is happening "behind closed doors" here. Chase might even no longer be the owner of the whole site, for all I know ... :scratch: I wasn't told anything nor was I given any other explanation but "re-organisation" as the reason for why I had to be de-mod-ed (and I'm sure Corry had that self-same e-mail in her account, too, and no more).



Also, what is the purpose of hiding the people deemed suitable to support the running of the site? Obviously we don't know what is going on and hopefully one day we will so it all makes sense. But as it currently stands you've reduced the number of visible people users can go to for support and assistance.


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2008)

Pete: no one is a "customer" here. That implies TPF sells an actual product, which it doesn't. Subscribers get the following for a pre-determined set of time: Personal gallery space, increased space in your PM box, the ability to attach photos directly to posts, access to the unmoderated subscribers-only forum, and the ability to set your own title. 

It's all clearly spelled out and at no time is there _any_ indication that subscribers gain any buy-in on staffing decisions. To imply otherwise IS creating an issue where none should exist. 



> It is unfair for you to be surprised when users do not agree with a change made.


Point taken; conversely, it's unfair of the members here to turn a "thanks to former moderators for the help you gave" type thread into a free-for-all with insults cast towards the site founder and the remaining team. 

Cliques of friends are fine, but no one on TPF has any say in business decisions except the site owner - not even the moderating team. We can only offer suggestions and kick ideas around - exactly like any member is welcome to do in our Feedback & Suggestions forum. And of course, if anyone decides TPF is not a good fit for what they like in a photography forum, no one forces them to log in and contribute. Only you can decide if you like what you see - but obviously we can't please everyone all the time. 



> Obviously we don't know what is going on...


Acknowledged, and it is appreciated that this is very bothersome for a certain set of members. I wil repeat: _*A little faith in benign intent would have been appreciated - now and in the future, when changes are likely to happen again. *_

No evil is being done here. It's just a change in the staffing model. 

I will respectfully ask the membership to please show some restraint with additional comments, and please remember none of this has anything to do with the fundamental policies and principles of TPF. 

Finally: This thread really needs to revert back to its original intent. If you wish to debate policy, take it to the Feedback forum. Thank you.


----------



## ferny (Nov 24, 2008)

But terri, you're full of evil! :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Nov 24, 2008)

ferny said:


> But terri, you're full of evil! :mrgreen:


Less than 50% evil, dude. I hardly call that "full". :sillysmi:

Your avatar, OTOH.... ale:


----------



## ferny (Nov 24, 2008)

This one any better?


----------



## ferny (Nov 24, 2008)

Ooo, cool. It's left the old avatar with the older posts. :mrgreen:


----------



## Overread (Nov 24, 2008)

nope your computer is slow to catch up


----------



## ferny (Nov 24, 2008)

Overread said:


> nope your computer is slow to catch up



Probably the servers TPF is hosted on. At the moment pages tend not to fully load etc.


----------



## Overread (Nov 24, 2008)

not getting that problem my end-  things loading fine for me.
Have you tried just clearing out your internet temp folder?


----------



## terri (Nov 24, 2008)

You're a cruel lad, Ferny. No one has any sympathy for my clown phobia.... :sad anim:


----------

